# Review sữa Haruko Infant có thật sự tốt như quảng cáo



## BiosFocus (6/3/22)

*Haruko Infant* được coi là đại sứ dinh dưỡng trong giai đoạn đầu đời của trẻ, bởi ở giai đoạn này cả hệ miễn dịch và hệ tiêu hóa của con đều rất non nớt. *Haruko Infant* với các thành phần chứa hàm lượng dinh dưỡng cao cùng các kháng thể và chất xơ hòa tan, không chỉ giúp con cải thiện cân nặng mà còn giúp con tăng cường hệ miễn dịch và cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa một cách tối ưu nhất. Bên cạnh đó, *Haruko Infant* cũng được nghiên cứu để kích thích sự hoạt động não bộ của con một cách sớm nhất.
*Nguồn gốc sữa Haruko Infant.*
*Sữa Haruko Infant *với công thức đặc biệt giúp bổ sung cho bé nguồn dinh dưỡng dồi dào giúp các bé phát triển toàn diện về trí tuệ và thể chất. *Sữa Haruko Infant* là sản phẩm được nghiên cứu đặc biệt với các thành phần và dưỡng chất giống sữa mẹ dành riêng cho trẻ từ 0 đến 12 tháng tuổi.




*Thành phần và công dụng nổi trội của Haruko Infant*
*Sữa Haruko Infant* không chỉ hỗ trợ phát triển chiều cao, cân nặng mà còn tập trung phát triển trí não và hệ miễn dịch cho bé. *Sữa Haruko Infant* với DHA được chiết xuất từ tảo biển có tác dụng tốt cho sự phát tiển trí não của bé. DHA là mắt xích quan trọng giúp hoàn thiện 30% não bộ cho bé khi chào đời, đồng thời giúp nuôi dưỡng nhãn cầu mắt khỏe mạnh, giúp bé phát triển thị lực tốt nhất. Đặc biệt sữa còn bổ sung thêm men vi sinh giúp bảo vệ hệ đường ruột non nớt của bé.




*Sữa HARUKO INFANT* với chiết xuất tổ yến Nhật Bản hỗ trợ phát tiển trí não của bé. Với nhiều loại axít amin, protein và các vitamin khoáng chất thiết yếu, tổ yến giúp kích thích hệ tiêu hóa, tăng cường hấp thu và sức đề kháng cho trẻ nhỏ, phòng ngừa các bệnh nhiễm khuẩn hô hấp, tiêu chảy, táo bón.
*Sữa HARUKO INFANT* là một dòng sữa tuyệt vời, là nền tảng sức khỏe đáng giá cho tương lai của trẻ.
*Sữa Haruko  – Dưỡng chất đến từ Nhật Bản
Đơn vị phân phối sản phẩm chính hãng tại Việt Nam:*
Công Ty Cổ Phần Dinh Dưỡng A&T Việt Nam
Đ/c: Số 11, Ngõ 172, Phố Văn Hội, Phường Đức Thắng, Quận Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
– Hotline: 02466 587 750


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (6/3/22)

* Học online nhưng con toàn chơi game - phải làm sao*
 Covid quay trở lại đúng năm học mới, trẻ phải bắt đầu năm học mới với chương trình học online thay vì đến trường học.
Thế nhưng vì bố mẹ đi làm cả ngày, con học online không ai giám sát. Rất nhiều con không học mà chỉ chơi game hay vào những trang web linh tinh không thể kiểm soát trong giờ học 
 Bố mẹ chưa biết làm thế nào để bảo vệ và giám sát con???
>>> Hãy để PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN #VAPU đồng hành cùng bố mẹ, với các tính năng:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
Lúc ở nhà bố mẹ có thể mở những web đã chặn phục vụ cho bản thân, khi đi làm thì cài chế độ khoá web, khoá game. Hàng ngày bố mẹ đi làm vẫn có thể biết từng phút con vào máy tính làm gì dễ dàng.
 Tiện lợi số 1 phải không bố mẹ 
 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng.
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
——
☎Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website:Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU





​


----------

